# dog lovers--Parvo questions



## barnbum (Jul 7, 2010)

Let me be as brief as possible: Mark and I rescued a puppy someone dropped at my sister's house. We lost Suzy last summer, and thought it'd be a good idea.

Great first week. Love this guy. He was scheduled to get his shots on a Wed. Vet's office said due to Parvo, leave him in the van until they had a room ready. I was going to call Monday and suggest they come here because I didn't want him to catch something.

He had an accident in the barn Sunday morning. From what we can guess, in the 10 seconds I didn't have my eye on him, he caught his head between stall boards. One second he's fine, the next time I peek at him, he's in the same spot, but limp. We rushed him to the vet's--never thought he'd live the ride. He was temp paralyzed and blind, but made it through--came home in four days. A miracle. He's been sore, but getting better every day.

He came home on a Wednesday. Yesterday he didn't eat breakfast. Oh no. He threw-up. Oh no. Called the vet--they said to bring him in. I'm hoping ulcer from the meds. Parvo they say. He's back in the hospital. He hasn't thrown-up again and he does not have diarrhea. We're waiting to see how he does to make a decision as to when he's had enough.

We visited him twice a day before, but the vet strongly suggested we didn't vist now as it'll over stimulate him and because of the spread of this virus.

We've researched this horrid disease and learned the incubation period is 7-10 days. Buddy was at the vet's from days 6-9. He got it there. He has a sister who was taken in by someone else--she doesn't not have Parvo. We asked the vet today if they'd take some responsibility for the financial part of his care. He (one of 7 vets there) said no because it can't be proved he caught it there.

For more details, and many photos of this beautiful boy, you can read here: Buddy's story

So, I have some questions:

1. Do you know of dogs who have survived Parvo and lived long healthy lives?

2. How would you handle the fact that the puppy contracted the virus at the vet's?

This has been a very stressful, emotional few weeks.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 7, 2010)

Some say Tamiflu can help with the treatment of Parvo.

I personally know of 2 dogs who have survived Parvo.

One was our foundation Great Dane dog, Roku.. he lived to be 9yrs of age. The other is his grandson, Dyami, who'll be 5yrs old in a couple of days.

Best of luck!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 7, 2010)

Someone on the quilting forum suggested Tamiflu. We asked the vet if he'd use it. He said no because there's not enough clinical evidence to back it up.


----------



## Charley (Jul 7, 2010)

We had a puppy with Parvo years ago when it was a new disease. My puppy was depressed and had explosive diarrhea and a smell that I will never forget. The vet would not treat him in the clinic, he came out to the car to treat him once a day. I don't remember exactly how long he was sick...seems like it was a week, maybe a little longer. I never thought an animal could be that sick and live...that was how bad it was. But he was back to normal just as quickly as he had come down with it. He lived a long life and had no lasting problems.


----------



## chandab (Jul 7, 2010)

When I was a kid (like 25+ years ago now) my dad rescued a puppy from the parking lot of his work; she was 4-6 months old, she got parvo a month or so after we brought her home. Took her to the vet, and since my parents were heading out of town for a week, they left her with the vet for a week. She lived to the ripe old age of 13 or 14 years old, and to my knowledge had no lasting complications because of it.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the positive stories. The article I read said oftentimes puppies who survive lead unhealthy/weak lives. So--that's why I was asking.


----------



## Katiean (Jul 7, 2010)

I had a puppy that the day she got her second parvo shot (1st one given and the second 30 days later). I took her to the vet. She spent about 10 days on IV. They took it out as she was coming home the next day. Her intestines compacted into themselves. They put her back on IV fluid and called me. I came to see her and they said we could put her down or operate yo fix the intestine. I asked when they closed and they said noon. I told them I would be back to give a dissuasion. When I got back she was absolutely fine. The vet said this was the first time they had seen the intestine work themselves out. We took her home 2 days later. She was almost 14 when she passed. Oh, and we did visit her every day as she would have died had we not.

Jazz was 12 weeks old when she got parvo and was totally normal and never went back to the vet in her almost 14 years.


----------



## jleonard (Jul 8, 2010)

Our Cocker Spaniel, Blue, had parvo as a puppy.

We bought him at a horse show for my mom's birthday. They lady selling him and his brothers was a vendor and said she was selling them for her groomer. He was still a tiny little thing, only about 4 lbs. We took him home and all was great for a day or two. He played with our Golden retriever and acted like a normal puppy. On the 2nd or 3rd day home he stopped eating and became very depressed. My mom called the vet, who said to wait until the next day to bring him in. When she told them what he weighed they said bring him in immediately.

They diagnosed him with parvo, but on top of that he was riddled with parasites and covered in mites. He was in horrible shape, and spent 2 weeks in the hospital. We visited him everyday. He would lay in his cage looking lifeless the rest of the time, but would always perk up when we came and talked to him. The vet said our visits made all the difference, they were shocked that he survived.

We told the vendor we purchased him from about it at the next show. She claimed that none of the other puppies had come down with it. The vet theorized that he contracted it from being vaccinated for Parvo when he was too young. Years later the vendor finally admitted that he had come from a puppy mill situation






He is now six years old and has had absolutely no complications from his rough start to life. He is the best dog we have ever had, truly a part of the family. He has an incredible personality, thinks he is a person, and is very attached to my mom and I. We attribute it to all of the time we spent with him while he was so sick. My life would have been so empty had he not survived, I love him more than most people





Blue when he first got sick






Blue this spring






Sending lots of good thoughts for your adorable Buddy.



ray



They can survive and go on to live full lives! Like Katiean said, I really don't think that my boy would have survived without our visits. IMO, If you don't visit, they have nothing to look forward to and nothing to live for!


----------



## gimp (Jul 8, 2010)

I think I have a bit of an issue with your vet. If I were you I might research the Tamiflu thing since a couple of people have brought it up as a possible help. For him to just dismiss it, and also to dismiss the idea of cutting your bill since that pup quite obviously caught Parvo while in his care is rubbing me the wrong way. He sounds like a few of the human docs I used to work with. Maybe good in practice, but darn poor in bedside manner.





I hope your sweet boy pulls through all this OK. He sure is a photogenic little guy.


----------



## Marty (Jul 8, 2010)

I just did some quicky research and some articles say the incubation period is 5-10 days and others say differntly. Regardless, the vet knew there was a parvo problem going on in his office so I'd say that's pretty much a given your puppy caught it there. I would get my puppy and go to another vet that will treat him appropriately and aggressivley as these articles suggest you have no time to waste and make that vet eat his bill. He knows he screwed up and has a lot of nerve expecting you to pay him.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 8, 2010)

I do feel he's getting good care--he's on IVs for fluids to treat the symptoms. I'd bring him home if I thought I could give him better care. The other issue is we're in a heat wave and there he's in AC. But I WILL be visiting today. I always have to wait till 10:00 to call and it was usually 11:30 when they wanted me to visit. but, maybe since he's in a different part of the clinic, I'll be able to go earlier.

This doctor is the only one we've worked with we can't stand. When Buddy was hurt the first time, one of the women who comes out to work on horses was on call and she was fabulous. She stayed with Buddy all day Sunday--just moving his blanket sot get him comfortable and omnitoring him after trying different meds. She saved his life. The other woman we talked to, who took over his care, was wonderful too.

Here's an example of what this mae doctor said: after taking Buddy's temp, I asked "Does he have a temperature?" He replied "All animals have a temperature." So, in my emotional state, I rephrased it "Does he have an _elevated_ temp?" The he said "Good question! Yes, it's 104." Jerk.

*Question: Once person told me yesterday that once Buddy comes home he can't go near where he pooped before for seven months or he can get this again. They still will not vaccinate him until he's been well for a week--so a week after I bring him home. Once he's had a series of the vaccines, won't he be immune at some point? *

* *

*As many of you know, changing where he hung out will be a challenge--he pooped in two different locations and it was right in the back yard in the shade where everyone hangs out. We are now planning on taking him out the front porch door--and having his hang out place under the pine trees (huge) in the front yard. But--we never wanted him in the front yard to stay far from the road. *

*He'll have to be on a leash 100% of the time, or in a "playpen" we bought so we don't have to tie him--until he was completely healed from the first issue.*

* *

*90% of the time when he pooped, we removed it and tossed it behind a woodpile by a field (the late night ones were left till morning). So it never sat in the yard for long. Don't know if that makes a difference.*

* *

*What's your reaction to this idea of keeping him away from the backyard for that long? Did any of you need to follow that? What precautions did you take? *

Thanks!


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Jul 8, 2010)

I lost a Blue heeler to Parvo my vet which is the best around here in our area said the only thing to kill Parvo is BLEACH.

You need to bleach your back yard down. before your dog comes home. you might want to do this 2 times. not just where he used the bathroom but the whole yard

Hope this helps


----------



## barnbum (Jul 8, 2010)

We have a giant back yard--so that's just not possible, but we'll work something out. We have a big enough front yard too, it's just not as shady and it's closer to the road.


----------



## Watcheye (Jul 8, 2010)

gimp said:


> I think I have a bit of an issue with your vet. If I were you I might research the Tamiflu thing since a couple of people have brought it up as a possible help. For him to just dismiss it, and also to dismiss the idea of cutting your bill since that pup quite obviously caught Parvo while in his care is rubbing me the wrong way. He sounds like a few of the human docs I used to work with. Maybe good in practice, but darn poor in bedside manner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im with Gimp and Marty on this one.


----------



## uwharrie (Jul 8, 2010)

Even with precautions dogs can and do contract parvo in vets offices. Dogs can contract parvo and never be off your property or near another dog. You can track the virus in on shoes, clothes, ect.

so while it is possible, even probible the pup got parvo at the vets you cannot really blame them. Anytime an unvaccinated dog goes somewhere there has been sick dogs there is the risk the animal will get sick.

The good news is once a dog has and survives parvo they are immuned for life.

now if you have other dogs coming and going in the same area the pup was when it first got sick I would do some heavy bleaching of the area if possible


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 8, 2010)

uwharrie said:


> Anytime an unvaccinated dog goes somewhere there has been sick dogs there is the risk the animal will get sick.


I don't mean to be argumentative here but vaccines are not foolproof.

Some can and do get ill after having all "recommended" vaccines.

As for bleaching a yard I know of folks who have attached a sprayer to their hose to spray their whole big yard.

Best of luck with the puppy.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 8, 2010)

All research, and the vets, say having Parvo does not give immunity at all. Puppies who have had it CAN get it again. That's the trouble with bleaching the yard. But, we are going to mark off the area we know he's deficated in and are going to spray it with a bleach solution with our sprayer.

Update:

I called this morning to say we're coming at 10 to get an update and to see Buddy. A vet tech talked to me and said Buddy was quite lethargic and the doc was politely asking that we don't come. Buddy wasn't responding to treatment. I politely said I've felt it was important for Buddy's mental well being to see us and I understood they could only treat symptoms and he wasn't having a specific treatment, but the virus had to run its course and if he hadn't vomited, had diarrhea, and doesn't have a fever I'd say he was at least holding his own. I also told him we agreed at the time of admission to determine day to day if/when he's had enough and it was time to put him down and I could not make that determination without seeing him. I told him many I had talked with said in similar cases the doctor felt it was the visits that gave the puppy hope/a determination to live. He said he didn't know who I was talking to, but for my mental well being (yes, he said that--but the rest I don't remember word for word) I needed to know that it took longer than a few days for puppies to get over this. I told him he misunderstood what I had said...and I just can't remember the rest of those sentences. He said I needed to trust the doctor or I could talk to another. I asked to talk to another about the visits. He came back and said Dr. Pinkey said to come in for 5 minutes. We left right away.

While waiting to be called back I talked to the receptionist there--I love her--she's so very kind and we played flute together all through high school band years. I told her briefly about the situation and told her I'd like to request--no rush--a meeting with two of the partners (Dr Jerk is the third partner) to discuss what's happened--mostly about the bill. As far as seeing the Jerk again--she said she'll put a pop up screen on our account page that says no appts (except emergencies) are to be made with him.

Buddy is in an isolation room with another dog with parvo in a cage next to him and some stray playful kittens in a cage above the other dog--it's tiny and he's hooked up to an IV. He has a cone thing on because he was trying to chew his catheter. He is definitely quite sick--but he perked right up when he saw Rachel and me--and sat up to rub noses. :-D They aren't going to try to feed him today to prevent him from starting the vomiting again. (Oh I will need to fatten this boy up again!) I asked more about the virus and the tech said it's such an up and down disease--it's hard to make a determination about anything.

When we left we had to dip out shoes in a bleach solution and wash our hands. I told this tech that I 100% understood the precautions--from having pregnant mares I never allowed people from horse farms to visit, and I'd bleach my shoes before I visit tomorrow. (I really feel the bleaching needs to happen BEFORE people walk in the clinic!. I told her there are NO puppies at our house and the nearest neighbor is a mile away in all directions. So--there is no spreading of it going on with us. I also told her I would bleach my shoes before I came tomorrow, for I will be seeing him tomorrow. I will only visit once per day instead of twice, for I can see it's a pain for them to have us walking through the areas to get to him.

So--we feel we should give him a few more days to see if he can turn things around. He's not as bright eyed as when we took him in, but everything you and the folks on the horse forum (just posted this situation there last night) have said, and the articles I've read, point to at least 3-4 days to turn the corner. He deserves that much. He hasn't had quite enough time to fight this off. Poor little guy has been through so much.

Thanks for listening... that was a very detailed update, eh?


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 8, 2010)

Knock on wood, I have never had a dog with this, but have known others who did, and yes, some of them survived!! It sounds like you caught it early enough to give him a good chance.

I know a friend at work who years ago, got a puppy that had had it's first shots already. The dog came down with parvo at their home and after a HUGE bill, didnt make it. They were told to bleach everything and not to get another dog for a year! This stuff does not go away easily.

Fourteen months later, they got another dog... a pup who had already had the first TWO sets of shots.... guess, what? It also got parvo! Apparently the bleaching and waiting that long was NOT enough- their dogs dont leave their yard and no one had been over, so it had to get it from there. There were able to save the second dog. They used to call her their $4000 dog as that is what it cost them between the two puppies in vet bills!!

Hope your pup will be ok. I know someone with a kennel and they give the puppies colostrum when they get it (they tried that the last couple of times) and they had a much higher recovery rate! They keep things clean, bleach things, etc... and they have an occasional outbreak anyhow. Thank heavens, nothing for the last 4 years or so.

Just read your update and yes, dogs can get parvo at any time... coyotes and anything else that comes in contact with contaminated ground, including your own shoes unknowingly, can spread it. A second family I know with another kennel does NOT allow anyone in the actual kennel. They have very expensive dogs whose kennel is an entire air conditioned building by itself in the back and they keep a pan of bleach at the door so when they go in and out. They STILL get parvo occasionally.

Yes, it unfortunately has to run its course. And bleaching does NOT kill off everything. It can help... any manure from the dog should be raked up, bagged and dumped properly... the germs are still sitting there to be spread by birds, mice, or anything else that comes in contact with it. My friends used a spray also that is made to help kill off the parvo... cant remember the name of it, but the vet recommended it, and they sprayed the entire area with that too.

Yes, they can get it again..... but I think if you bleach before he comes home and make sure all the manure is gone- maybe bleach a second time if possible- and you have to bleach everything, not just where he went to the bathroom... the germs are tracked on his feet all over the yard now. It is a nasty virus and very hard to get rid of. I hope your little guy improves


----------



## sfmini (Jul 8, 2010)

This and kennel cough are why we refuse to foster shelter dogs any more. We will take those that come from private homes, or shelter dogs that have been in a temp foster home for two weeks minimum. Nasty diseases, both.

Good luck for your puppy.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 8, 2010)

I wish I could swish a magic wand and make your little pup better. I can see it's taking a toll emotionally on you...it would for me too so know that you are not alone in your feelings. I just wanted to tell you that I am keeping your little one in my prayers and hope with all my heart that he gets better and comes out of this one. I agree, seeing you while he is in the hospital will make him happy...I'm glad that you are able to continue to do so. I hope you will be updating us with good news and that soon your little guy will be able to walk out those doors to go home with you.


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Jul 8, 2010)

I have to disagree with you HG

Bleach will kill it this is per our vet that treats our reg. akc champion aust. cattle dogs.........

you have to do it more then one time. Dr. Privited said that you need to do it 2 or more times. and yes it has to be done. if not done dont think about getting another dog for about 7 to 10 years.

Yes I hope her dogs makes it thur this. in the same token she needs to bleach everthing down to the towels and the yard and his bed. and if she can her house just not the outside.

diane


----------



## barnbum (Jul 8, 2010)

I read on a website that once puppies get it--they won't get it later in life. And twice I've read it's good to hose the yard down with water. I wish there was some consistency.

I bleached his crate tray, all his towels, toys, and bowls.

It has to be good that he's not vomited since he's been there, had never diarhea, and doesn't have a temp today. I feel with a few more days rest with fluids, he'll be ready to come home.


----------



## Shadows Fire (Jul 8, 2010)

There is a homeopathic remedy too that helps its called Parvaid.

http://www.parvobuster.com/

I would bleach not only where he went potty but the whole back yard. Get a lawn sprayer and hook it to the hose. The parvo virus can live for 6 months or more. Don't forget to disinfect your house and clothes too. There are other sprays that will work but none are as good as plain old bleach. But they won't bleach out your sofa, or smell so clean.

http://www.agri-med.com/site/255063/product/POWG


----------



## Minimor (Jul 8, 2010)

Our Sheba came to us with parvo. We got her from the SPCA and she'd had her first shots--I brought her home on a Thursday & she seemed okay, if quite docile--not unusual for a puppy in a new home. Friday she was very lethargic, not at all playful. Late that night she started throwing up, but we didn't know why. Next morning the lady at the shelter called to ask how was our puppy. I said sick--why, what's wrong with her??? She said parvo--one of Sheba's litter mates (already in a home) had died, and two others, still at the shelter, were sick. We took Sheba into the clinic right away and she stayed there until Monday. By Monday afternoon she was better--the vet said she could go home. When I went to get her and they brought her out she didn't look better--but as soon as she saw me she perked up. I was surprised she knew me, since she'd been here such a short time. She came home & was soon 100% well. Just that one pup died--the shelter pups that were at the vet clinic were sicker than Sheba was but they pulled through. Sheba lived a normal, healthy life--no after effects from having parvo when she was 3 months old.

As for expecting your vet to take responsibility for your pup getting sick, and reducing or deleting your bill--I'm afraid I wouldn't expect that. The clinics here will warn an owner if they've had a parvo case in the clinic recently. I have the vet come out to do my puppy vaccines--that way I know there will be no exposure to anything at the clinic. If I couldn't get the vet to come out I would take the pup in but ask the vet to come out to the truck to give the vaccines....and if a dog (any age, not just pups) goes into the clinic for anything (surgery, treatment, whatever) and hasn't had its parvo shots, the clinics make the owner sign a waiver, saying that they understand the risk of infection at the clinic, and will not hold the clinic responsible for any illness the dog may develop.

I realize that in an emergency situation you don't have a lot of options. I have called ahead & asked if the clinic has had any parvo dogs in recently & if they say yes I'll call a different clinic & ask the same question of them. I know the vets do their best to prevent the spread of any infection, but with parvo it's so hard to eliminate the virus from the premises they they can only try their best, with no guarantees.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 8, 2010)

If it were me, I'd do all the suggestions.....including the Tamiflu, AND the Bleach water spray over your yard.

One thing I was told, but it may be wrong, is that your pup WILL develop an immunity. If there was no immunity, Parvo would be an epidemic! However, I have no doubt that a dog could contract it again, but not so badly......Sort of like the flu?

BTW, your vet IS A JERK. Once this situation is over, I'd fire him and hire a different one in your area. What's scary is that if he indeed does have the Parvo Virus in his clinic, he is risking infecting hundreds of dogs.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 9, 2010)

I am praying Buddy will be fine and happy soon!!!! They get under your skin so fast and it is hard not to worry about them all the time.


----------



## Jill (Jul 9, 2010)

Karla --

I've read what you posted and don't really have much insight, but I really hope your puppy will be okay.

About 11 years ago, when we got Willow (shih-tzu), she became very, very sick w/in just a couple days of bringing her home. She went to the vets and her parvo test was negative, however, the symptoms she had were very much like parvo. When I asked what her chances were, our vet at the time basically said sometimes miracles happen, but she was not optimistic. I just remember how much I loved her already and how it just wrenched my heart to see her so sick.

Willow stayed all day at the vets and got meds and fluids. When we picked her up to come home for the first night (and then she had to be back at the vets in the morning), they put fluid in her but just under her skin to absorb through the night. It was like she had bloomers on, it was all around her hips.

She made it, but it was just one of the most upsetting things H and I have ever dealt with and we didn't think she'd live.

When we've had our other puppies, I have juggled taking them in for a "puppy checkup" with the risk of exposure to parvo, etc., at the vets. I don't remember now what we decided with each puppy, but I know it was something we really thought on. We do shots for our adult dogs, and I may do the full puppy series for our next puppy myself specifically to keep them out from the risk of being exposed until fully vaccinated. It's a tough call and my heart goes out to you guys.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 9, 2010)

Hunterridgefarm, perhaps that is the trick... they were never told to bleach repeatedly- just once, and it apparently was not enough!! Good grief.

I also have heard they can get it again, just not as badly, but who wants to go through that twice?!! I have never known anyone though, if it helps any, whose dog got it again!

Hope your little guy comes home soon... sounds like he is hanging in there actually!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 9, 2010)

I called--talked to Dr F. He said Buddy is more depressed today and he threw-up once. He surprised me by saying he'd not count him out just yet. He is going to try something orally in liquid to give him energy today--he said he has to get it past his digestive system--something like that. I asked if we visited today, if this morning or later would be better--he said later, so he knows if he throws-up it was not from getting excited from the visit. I'm to call at 2:00.

I feel so badly for this puppy. I can't help but wonder if we should let him go. I'll call at 2:00 and see how things are going.

Someone emailed and suggested a see if they'd allow me to give Buddy one of my t-shirts--to be disposed of later. I wore one all morning and now have it on the line in case they say it's okay.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope you don't give up. But you will know when you would have to Karla. Throwing up might be him trying to kick the stuff outta his system. He has come this far.

The t-Shirt idea is wonderful!!! C'Mon Buddy, your Mom wants you home healthy and causing trouble!!!!!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 9, 2010)

BUDDY is BETTER!!! I called the doc at 2:00 on the dot and he said he is happy because Buddy kept down whatever it is he gave him. He allowed us a short visit. Buddy's eyes looked much better--well--at least a few smidgens. He opened them further and stood up when he saw me. He licked my face.



I put my t-shirt in for him and when we left he was laying on it--with his cone thing--but he seemed happy it was there.





YAY!!! I love this part of the roller-coaster ride.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 9, 2010)

Yay you are such a good Mama! Glad to hear the update. They are really resilient little beings. So happy to see this update!!!


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm glad to read the update that Buddy is holding down meds. I just wanted to share that my first dog developed a *BAD* case of parvo and lived to be 12 years old, only getting sick again at the end of her life. She was in the vet clinic for almost 2 full weeks before we were able to bring her home. This was back in 1981, so treatments have probably changed for the better (I'd hope).





Keep us posted on Buddy's progress.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you.



I just can't wait to hear "Buddy can go home!" My husband will be just as happy. He said he misses him. Funny how the lil guy can be with us such a short time and grow on our hearts in such a big way. I think Jill and Crabby said somethig about that, too. It feels like a family member is missing. My children were shocked when we broke the news of a new puppy--we're so careful about adding anything. Rachel said it's a mid life baby in canine.





He's very skiny, again. But, if there's one thing I'm good at it's fattening up animals. I think the Budster will need special bland food for awhile when he gets home.

He's just gotta make it.

Here are some photos in case you didn't go to the link:

When he first came:





















After he came back to us from his head trauma:


----------



## barnbum (Jul 9, 2010)

He was getting better every day...






Taken the day we returned to the vet to hear the Parvo diagnosis.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 9, 2010)

Aw!!!!



How cute he is!!! It sounds much better today! Hang in there that is great news!! Saying a couple of little prayers for Buddy and hope he just continues to improve!!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 9, 2010)

Man he has some expressive eyes!!!! What a doll and hope he is hope soon!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh he is just too precious for words. I'm so glad to hear about the good news of him getting better. I hope he will be coming home very soon. I must have missed something....what happened with his head? OMG my heart goes out to this little soul.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 9, 2010)

I just love looking at his pictures. My daughter teased me about having 100s of photos of him so far--but I wanted to catch all his expressions and postures.



He has those "I'm so sorry" eyes. Besides, it's fun to have a new focus other than horses and flowers.

Sterling--for the whole story, go to the link at the original post and go to page three--the story of the head trauma is there. We are not 100% sure what happened. It was a horrible experience for all of us.


----------



## Reble (Jul 9, 2010)

Loves his pictures, such big sad eyes





So glad to hear he has taken the turn for a speedy recovery, he will be home in know time..


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2010)

Phew, Karla, I'm happy you didn't post pictures of him until you had good news. It would have torn at my heart even more. Thank God he is doing better. What an adorable baby boy


----------



## barnbum (Jul 10, 2010)

HE'S EVEN BETTER TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh HAPPINESS!!! The nice doc (one of the two from before) I talked to said he's been barking and moving around and wagging his tail!! They are going to try solid food at noon--and see if he keeps it down. I asked if he'd be ready to come home later today--if he keeps it down, but she said Monday would be best because this is such a rollercoaster virus and she doesn't want him to have a set back. We're headed to visit as soon as Mark gets back from errands.... they will disconnect him from the IV so we can take him on some stones....


----------



## Sterling (Jul 10, 2010)

I followed the story all the way to page 32. Man, this puppy HAS to get better and come home! It just would not be fair if he didn't. Is he actually going to be able to come home today or are you still waiting for discharge from the vet? I'm hoping and praying that he comes home and starts a normal life there on your farm. The photos you've taken of him are just adorable. Can't wait to read the post where you tell us "Buddy is home"!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 10, 2010)

Those quilters have really attached to this story, haven't they, Sterling?






The vet said they'll get solid foods in him today and see how he does. She felt to avoid any possibility of a set-back, he needed to wait till Monday.

Here's the update I wrote out:

Oh my GOSH!! We took him outside by a picnic table surrounded in stones--it's easy for them to bleach that area--so we couldn't go on the grass. But he was WONDERFUL!! He walked all over--peed three times--let me snuggle him--licked our faces--he seems practically normal! Amazing!! We were with him for half an hour!

Mark didn't get back in time --Rach and I couldn't wait a second longer, but we can go back to see him before 3:00!! Then visiting tomorrow is too hard for them... but he should be home on Monday!!

I talked to this NICE vet and she said there's a very slim change Buddy would ever get this again because he's built immunities--the precautions are more for any other puppies coming to our place. This is the first puppy we've had here in 11 years--so no worries there. We're still going to bleach some areas we know he pooped in after he came back from the vet's the first time and keep him off where he pooped before, but not for 7 months. Once he's had a series of vaccines, he should be good. WHEW!! This doc also said it's very good for him to see us.

Oh how I want him to come home today... but we've been through all this--I guess Monday will be fine.

If he didn't come home Sunday, I was headed to a horse show two former students are in... so they'll be happy I can go. Wed morning I'm helping a teenager with her horses at the county fair--but Rach will be here and Buddy adores her. Then Friday is my surgery--but it should only be about 3 hours we're gone... hopefully. My dad would come over to take him out of his crate if we needed him to.

BUDDY"S BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jleonard (Jul 10, 2010)

:yeah Wonderful news! So happy for you and Buddy!



:yeah


----------



## ohmt (Jul 10, 2010)

I am SO happy to hear he is doing better!

What a CUTIE. He has such sweet, kind eyes


----------



## Sterling (Jul 11, 2010)

Karla, yes....it was so nice to see the outpouring of concern on your quilter's site. I love how they and LB folks rally around people just when they need it most. I'm so happy to know that Buddy is better. I can't wait until Monday for him to come home and be where he feels comfort and love.....and Buddy isn't even mine!


----------



## kaykay (Jul 11, 2010)

Im so glad for Buddy! I do wonder why your vet didnt test him the first time he came in. Usually the first question on a puppy is "has he had his shots" followed by a parvo test. Im just really shocked that all that time he was there the first time he was never tested. But at the end of the day Im just glad hes better


----------



## barnbum (Jul 11, 2010)

Kay--the first incident was a head trauma. And he wouldn't have tested positive for it yet because he hadn't gotten it yet... he got it at the vet's during that first visit. They knew he hadn't had shots because his appt to get them was on a Wed--and his first emergency was the Sunday before. They don't give shots if a pup is not 100%, so he still won't have them. I believe they will start one week after he'd been home to make sure all is well.

I cannot wait to call tomorrow morning--9:45 (they say to call at 10--but no way can I wait) and hear "You can come get Buddy!"

We have bleached the yard twice--all his blankets, toys, crate, towels, dishes, and we'll do the kitchen floor tomorrow. I loved to sleep there.

I couldn't get any info about him today since the clinic is closed--and wonder how often he was taken out to potty and who hugged him up and if he kept his food down and how much food he was given. Sigh... we'll make up for this crummy start to life somehow. I bet he'd love to start with a nap in the grass--under the trees.








Sterling--that's what the quilters say--I love this reply: "what kind of people are we that we check in so many times each day to make sure about a little dog we've never seen who belongs to a woman we've never met?

i'm astonished every time. look how many people care about you, karla."

Cool.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 12, 2010)

Waiting and hoping all goes well with Buddy this morning...........


----------



## gimp (Jul 12, 2010)

barnbum said:


> and we'll do the kitchen floor tomorrow. I loved to sleep there.


This made me chuckle...


----------



## barnbum (Jul 12, 2010)

gimp said:


> This made me chuckle...














Ooops..*He* loves to sleep there. No matter how hot it gets--I still prefer the bed.





Buddy pick up time is 1:30!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 12, 2010)

YAY!!! We have all been waiting for this day! I bet you guys go on a doggie toy buying spree!!!! Yay Buddy!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 12, 2010)

AWESOMMMMMMEEEEE!!!!!






:yeah


----------



## Reble (Jul 12, 2010)

count down...


----------



## Sterling (Jul 12, 2010)

Came in just to check....


----------



## barnbum (Jul 12, 2010)

He's home!!! He was a wild man at first!



They after three hours of constant wathcing, we had him go to his crate for a nap. He barked twice in protest then fell sound asleep.





It'll take me a bit to get photos onto photobucket and here... but in the mean time I posted a bunch on page 37 here: Buddy


----------



## Sterling (Jul 12, 2010)

This just made my day!!! Yeayyy for Buddy!!!






Please give him a BIG HUG for me and a kiss on those sweet little puppy dog lips. Love those photos. I'm just so glad he's home...I'M breathing a sigh of relief. Yea, now starts the fattening up of the little guy, spoil him rotten Karla!!!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for sharing our joy! It's funny--he's rowdy with Mark and so mellow with me.



He watches me everywhere I go. He was sound asleep in the kitchen, then I came into work at the computer, and there is he sleeping on his so so soft bed right behind me. I'll go upload some photos...

Here you go...

When he first came home... such a skinny boy! He'l look better in just a few days. He's on a bland canned food--W/D for 12 cans... I start mixing with his food after 6. He's on Pepcid AC and an anitibiotic, too.






Found his bed and his favorite toy!






Felt good to stretch out!






Just taking it all in...






He did lots of rolling in the grass and barking.










He's right behind me now....






It seems the owner of the mama dog lives around the corner from my sister's friend. He came to claim the mother--said she had 13 puppies. He took the dog home but I guess he didn't ask about the babies???



When Buddy was found he was only with one sister--no mother. Then just two days ago--weeks after these two were found--the mother showed up at the my sister's friend's with two more puppies. The puppies all found homes--thanks to my sister. I was scared the guy would say he wanted the puppies back!



But I guess he didn't even ask about them. My sister said he must be a real loser if he never noticed they were gone all this time. When we went to see the puppies I asked her if it was posible they escaped rather than were abandoned, but there's a swamp behind my sister's house!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jul 12, 2010)

Glad to see your baby doing so well at home


----------



## Valerie (Jul 12, 2010)

yay, Buddy is home sweet home........ it's been a roller coaster ride, that is for sure....so happy to read the good news updates and soooo very happy for you all that he got to come home. Look how happy he is.....


----------



## chandab (Jul 12, 2010)

What a cutie, so glad he's on the mend and home.


----------



## gimp (Jul 13, 2010)

Home! Just exactly what he needed. Welcome home, Buddy.





I've found that it is often best NOT to know the history of some of our pups. The mix of emotion can be hard to live with.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 13, 2010)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Considering what he has been through, he doesnt look all that bad. This is so awesome and glad your little guy is safe and HOME!!! I am so happy for you guys!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 15, 2010)

What a wonderful story! Sweet sweet face he has. Congratulations Karla he has made it through all this for a reason.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jul 16, 2010)

_What a cute baby.... I'm so glad that he's recovered._


----------



## barnbum (Jul 18, 2010)

Buddy is doing great.



He gets his first shots, FINALLY, tomorrow morning.

He is such an easy pup. He doesn't chew shoes--sticks to his toys. He sleeps through the night--about 7.5 hours. If he heads toward a room I don't want him in, I say "Don't go in there." and he turns around and goes the other direction. He's had a lot of socializing lately. Five kids ages 2-11 were here a few days ago and he was great--never got hyper at all. Two college boys--friends of my daughters, were here this afternoon and played hard with him and he was terrific. In the morning, he's pretty content in his playpen while I do chores. We move his pen by the barn at night so it's ready, then move it to the grass in the shade for the day. He spends about half an hour in there once or twice a day so we don't need to watch him every minute. Mark painted while he was in there this afternoon and he was quiet for awhile. After chores in the morning, he'll entertain himself with his toys--wrestling pillows and chasing his football--next to me while I answer emails. So, all in all, he's a good little guy.

Shimano doesn't play with him, but she's never barked or growled or anything--she just walks away when he gets rowdy. If he lays next to her, she'll not move. She does want to go out when he does and seems to like it when he follows her around. She eats better now--she wants to eat when Buddy does, so it's more regular. Before she'd go a day without eating now and then.

I realize the day I loved him most was the day of his accident. I know I'm guarding my heart until I feel confident he's okay and will be with us a while. The wall is coming down slowly.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 19, 2010)

Good for Buddy!!! What heartwarming pictures!! I am so happy to see that he is doing well and gaining weight. He looks so comfortable and the look on his face is relaxed and confident. (Love that photo where he's sleeping with his belly exposed). I hope everything goes well with his shots. Thanks for the update, I was hoping you'd post soon.


----------



## barnbum (Jan 31, 2011)

I decided I'd like to update everyone on Buddy. He's about 67 lbs now, is taller than Shimano, and is a total love bug.

Here are some recent photos.

My absolute favorite. Ironically, behind him is right where he had his accident.






Geri--photographer extraordinare, did this to it:






Behind him is his shed, complete with dog door, and fence. His shed has 12" of chopped hay/straw. He loves it in there. He loves being outside whenever possible.






Waiting for me to finish up chores.






Inside... he's Mark's love--Buddy is to him what the horses are to me.






So--in summary--he's all better.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 31, 2011)

Yay Buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!! So glad he is better and your husband loves him soo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 31, 2011)

Wonderful news Karla!!! Love the pics.


----------



## chandab (Jan 31, 2011)

barnbum said:


> So--in summary--he's all better.


What a sweet face. So glad he recovered and has become your hubby's best friend.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome news, thanks for the update and sharing your photos. I can see how this little pup has become a fast love bug in your lives.


----------

